# Tokina officially announces the Opera 16-28mm F/2.8 FX



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 22, 2019)

> Tokina has officially announced the Opera 16-28mm F/2.8 FX zoom lens for Canon and Nikon full-frame DSLRs.
> *Key Features:*
> 
> EF-Mount Lens/Full-Frame Format
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## BeenThere (Feb 22, 2019)

Getting to be a crowded field of choices in the wide aperature ultra wide angle zooms. Good for us. Will be interested to see what the reviewers say.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Feb 22, 2019)

I really wish they didn't have a bulbous front element. :-(


----------



## bsbeamer (Feb 22, 2019)

Very curious to see how this performs against the Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 and Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4 DI OSD Lens for Canon EF. Own the 15-30mm G1 and it's a phenomenal lens.


----------



## Trey T (Feb 22, 2019)

BeenThere said:


> Getting to be a crowded field of choices in the wide aperature ultra wide angle zooms. Good for us. Will be interested to see what the reviewers say.


Decades ago, zoom lenses had a hard time trying to match prime lenses, both sharpness and fast aperture. Today, they're closing the gaps w/ their improved lens design and demand for non-OEM brands. i.e. Sigma Art (crop) 18-35mm f/1.8 is an excellent lens, particularly very sharp from 20mm-35mm @ f/2.0. I hope one day, Canon will outsource lens making to companies like Sigma, Tokina, or alike.

I predict that there will be significant amount of negative reviews simply because the zoom stop in the ~middle of 24mm and 35mm, at 28mm. Given that it's $600 cheaper than the 14-24mm f/2.8 Art and $1300 cheaper than the 16-35mm f/2.8L, the overall review will be positive. Therefore, it's a safe bet to preorder w/o any reviews.


----------



## slclick (Feb 22, 2019)

Trey T said:


> Decades ago, zoom lenses had a hard time trying to match prime lenses, both sharpness and fast aperture. Today, they're closing the gaps w/ their improved lens design and demand for non-OEM brands. i.e. Sigma Art (crop) 18-35mm f/1.8 is an excellent lens, particularly very sharp from 20mm-35mm @ f/2.0. I hope one day, Canon will outsource lens making to companies like Sigma, Tokina, or alike.
> 
> I predict that there will be significant amount of negative reviews simply because the zoom stop in the ~middle of 24mm and 35mm, at 28mm. Given that it's $600 cheaper than the 14-24mm f/2.8 Art and $1300 cheaper than the 16-35mm f/2.8L, the overall review will be positive. Therefore, it's a safe bet to preorder w/o any reviews.


For a time I owned and enjoyed the Sigma 24-35, it was like having 3 primes in one.


----------



## Mistral75 (Feb 22, 2019)

bsbeamer said:


> Very curious to see how this performs against the Tamron SP 15-30mm f/2.8 Di VC USD G2 and Tamron 17-35mm f/2.8-4 DI OSD Lens for Canon EF. Own the 15-30mm G1 and it's a phenomenal lens.



This Tokina opera 16-28mm f/2.8 FF is basically a revamped Tokina AT-X 16-28mm f/2.8 Pro FX (announced in July 2010) with a slightly different appearance, a focus ring matching the directional turn of the mount it's meant for and, may be, new coatings and a quieter autofocus (DC motor and reduction gear supposedly 'encapsulated' -like a Diesel engine!).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 22, 2019)

I've always liked Tokina wide lenses, for the price, I might try it once I've seen some reviews and have the filter adapter for my R. Meanwhile, I have a vintage Tokina 17mm f/3.5 that is pretty good.


----------



## timmy_650 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mistral75 said:


> This Tokina opera 16-28mm f/2.8 FF is basically a revamped Tokina AT-X 16-28mm f/2.8 Pro FX (announced in July 2010) with a slightly different appearance, a focus ring matching the directional turn of the mount it's meant for and, may be, new coatings and a quieter autofocus (DC motor and reduction gear supposedly 'encapsulated' -like a Diesel engine!).



It makes me wonder how much the Tokina AT-X 16-28mm f/2.8 Pro FX will drop in price. It is a little under $600 new.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 23, 2019)

timmy_650 said:


> It makes me wonder how much the Tokina AT-X 16-28mm f/2.8 Pro FX will drop in price. It is a little under $600 new.


I see the old one is marked down $50 to 579, the replacement is $699. If the old ones sell out at that price, so be it. I expect a bigger discount once new ones are plentiful.


----------



## funkboy (Feb 25, 2019)

Tokina "pro" lenses have always been excellent value for money. Very satisfied with my 11-16 f/2.8 (which BTW mounts just fine on FF & is perfectly acceptable as a "real" 16mm f/2.8).


----------

